# First Foundationless Fail!



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

That is bizarre! 
Solar flare ?


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Since I know you already have MANY frames of nicely drawn foundation, it would likely help you a LOT to place each of your foundationless frames where it's "sandwiched" between drawn brood combs on foundation. That way the bees have little choice but to draw nice, straight combs as there is a "wall" of comb on either side. Once you have a few nice, straight foundationless combs, you can start using them as "guide combs" instead of needing any of the frames with foundation in them.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like my scenario that there was a solar flare Hey


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Could be a flare! Rob, it was all I had at the time to catch the swarm in....everyone else is building correctly.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, the other scenario I was thinking, is, they are Amish out of order. Cool show on some channel.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Hit 16 and went nuts....makes sence.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

NasalSponge said:


> Rob, it was all I had at the time to catch the swarm in....everyone else is building correctly.


Ahh, ok...I guess I read-in to the title too much, thought it was your first foundationless attempt = fail...see what happens when I assume? lol


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

I didn't have anyone cross comb but I did have a couple hives that tried to build two combs in each frame, using the edges of the frame rather than the center strip as guides. I was a little dismayed at first until figured out that fixing them is no big deal and the very next day after I fixed them the combs where glued in perfectly and I could cut the bands.

My method is to put one rubber band on an empty frame, slide the cut out into that band from one side and then hold it and the frame with one hand while I slide another band on with my other hand. A little adjustment and its all done. If you lay the bad comb flat on the top of the other frames while you go get your rubber bands or whatever I find that most of the bees crawl off it and down into the hive on their own in a few minutes.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

What a mess....got it all cleaned up, looked down in the bottom of the hive for bits of comb and what do you suppose I find??? My queen...dead! I am not done with foundationless but I will employ it under a much more controlled environment.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I've come to the same conclusion, one frame at a time.


----------



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

NasalSponge said:


> Naughty girls, built perfect comb in the frame 2/3rds down and then cross combed it.....Hive is level. I will be cleaning it up tomorrow maybe get some pictures.


PICTURES!! Seriously, I think some pics of this would be cool


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

A guy I mentored last yr had the exact same thing happen to him. As we experimented a little, take a peice of comb 1 inch tall and put it on the bottom and spray the frame with honeybee healthy and sugar water. That solved that problem 1 week later and they filled it in use the wax they crossed with the lenthed of the frame.


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

I have summer days with temps above 100 degrees F. Also, my hives are in full sun. Will foundationless frames hold honey in such conditions?


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

Why not. Feral bees build in trees , houses , sheds full sun no sun


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I've never had comb failures until this year. Bees drew out full foundationless frames and then slammed them full of honey. That, coupled with 20 days of 100+ and hives in full sun, caused a few hives to have major comb failures. Nothing I couldn't fix but it was a huge pain. I'm honestly surprised it didn't set off a robbing frenzy when I fixed the problem.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

I've had a few comb failures with my hives in full sun in S. Texas this year...mainly in the hives whose lid insulation needs some attention, but only 2-3 combs per TBH hive & only the combs that'd never had brood in them. All in all, I don't see it being a problem, just a matter of keeping it cleaned up until the hive matures & the bees can reinforce the combs a bit.


----------

